# Manx mouse



## mich

One of my manx mice. Brindle/cream. Doe. Age approx 3 mths.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Manx mice look weird to me lol I love the feeling when their tails curl around my fingers. But she's lovely all the same.  Do manx mice have health issues like tailless rats do?


----------



## mich

No I think that might be an old wives tale. But yes they look a bit like little guinea pigs. Im glad you like her. Thankyou.


----------



## PiaLouise

I think that's adorable and If I had one I would name it Stumpy!


----------



## Miceandmore64

Love colouring Whats colouring called?


----------



## Cordane

Miceandmore64 said:


> Love colouring Whats colouring called?


Looks like a piebald brindle to me.


----------



## MythsNTails

Very cool! But definitely strange at first glance


----------



## PPVallhunds

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> Manx mice look weird to me lol I love the feeling when their tails curl around my fingers. But she's lovely all the same.  Do manx mice have health issues like tailless rats do?


I have hurd from some one that they can have problems but can't rember if if they said there is more than one gene for it or not or if it's linked to the length of tail or certain breeding.


----------



## mich

All my manx mice I've had have been does too. Anyone seen a manx buck? :fglob


----------



## rocketmdove

mich said:


> All my manx mice I've had have been does too. Anyone seen a manx buck? :fglob


yep I know a breeder in Australia who has them


----------



## FranticFur

The problems I've heard manx mice have is spine issues. But nevertheless she looks healthy to me and very exotic I would love one. None of your manx doe have reproduce manx bucks?


----------



## mich

No never!


----------



## Rambo-Bright

In Australia, manx is a simple recessive. It can have complications, so breeding manx to manx over multiple generations is not advised. It can lead to shortened spines and thus paraplegia. But manx to carrier or carrier to carrier doesn't seem to produce issues.
It is possible to do manx to manx pairings, but as a once of litter here or there. They can also have stumpy tails as opposed to a complete absence of tail, and sometimes mice heterozygous for manx (T/t) can have tail kinks.

I breed manx, and yes produce them in both male and female. So male manx are possible!


----------



## RodentsNCats

When it comes to Manx mice you can't breed tailess Manx to tailess Manx as it is a lethal gene when combined. Manx come in several different tail lengths and you could breed those together. 
I love Manx mice but I have no way of getting one I have however had experience with what happens in Manx cats as well as done my research on manx mice thoroughly.


----------

